# 50 Jahre Fisch und Fang: Wir gratulieren!!



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2010)

Heute erschien die Jubiläumsausgabe zum 50. Geburtstag von Fisch und Fang.

Das Anglerboard gratuliert zum Jubiläum und wünscht weiterhin viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (24. April 2010)

*AW: 50 Jahre Fisch und Fang: Wir gratulieren!!*

grad die dvd angeschaut... wie immer starke videos...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. April 2010)

*AW: 50 Jahre Fisch und Fang: Wir gratulieren!!*

jop. ich bin auch grad fertig geworden mit der DVD... die Zeitung ist schon lange ''gefressen'' nun beginnt schon wieder das gespannte warten auf die nächste Ausgabe....

Grüße
Jogi


----------

